# Best browser for OS X



## fcp101 (Mar 30, 2005)

Just wondering what everyone’s thoughts on what’s the best web browser for OS X, and why. I personally use Camino, no real reason why. I just tried it one day and haven't used anything else since I did. But let’s hear your opinions on your favorite browser.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I personally choose Safari. Nothing else is any better or worse in my eyes. I use IE & Firefox for the sites that don't work. Safari is fast and elegant and none obtrusive when browsing and other things.


----------



## Bighead (May 3, 2005)

Safari...but of course!

Because Steve Jobs says so.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I use Shiira and Safari 2.0 with my main choice being Shiira.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

fcp101 said:


> Just wondering what everyone’s thoughts on what’s the best web browser for OS X, and why. I personally use Camino, no real reason why. I just tried it one day and haven't used anything else since I did. But let’s hear your opinions on your favorite browser.


Why limit yourself to one browser? The only reason I can think of is too small an HDD.

I use Safari for day-to-day browsing, and keep Firefox and Internet Exploder in reserve for sites that Safari has problems with.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

At home, I use Safari, because, well, ... it's *Apple*!

At work, where I'm forced to be in the same room with a machine running Windows, I use FireFox, just out of principal.

*MacDoc*, I've never used it, but I'm curious as to why you prefer Shiira.


----------



## psycosis (Mar 29, 2005)

Firefox because of the extensions. Can't live without Adblock.


----------



## pingpong (Jun 16, 2004)

Safari, because it's elegant and fulfills my needs(tab and autofill), IE as my backup.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm using Safari more and more these days but iCab has been my preferred browser for a few years now. Mostly because of its built-in html validation feature (I maintain several web sites), but I also like its interface. Only problem is it's unfinished so a lot of sites don't render well, hence the gradual move to Safari.

-Stephanie


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

Safari with Firefox and IE as backups. But I never have to use them.


----------



## fcp101 (Mar 30, 2005)

Sounds like Safari is the consensus, maybe I should give it another try.


----------



## Orion (Apr 16, 2004)

I use Camino. I really like the way it handles cookies and for whatever reason is far, far faster than Safari accessing secured sites.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

safari, because i need something that just works upgrade after upgrade


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

fcp101 said:


> Just wondering what everyone’s thoughts on what’s the best web browser for OS X, and why. I personally use Camino, no real reason why. I just tried it one day and haven't used anything else since I did. But let’s hear your opinions on your favorite browser.


As an-ex windows/linux user, I gave Safari a try... However, there's no add blocking, it SEEMS incredibly slow compared to other browsers and it even crashed on me once.

I now use FireFox all the time with a great Mac theme and AdBlock, it's crazy fast and has yet to crash on me on ANY platform (I use it on Windows 2k at work and used to use it on Linux at home).


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

I do web dev....... I have safari, ie, firefox, nn6, nn7..... personally... I prefer firefox (love the stumble extension) runner up is safari....


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

green_ears said:


> As an-ex windows/linux user, I gave Safari a try... However, there's no add blocking, it SEEMS incredibly slow compared to other browsers and it even crashed on me once.
> 
> I now use FireFox all the time with a great Mac theme and AdBlock, it's crazy fast and has yet to crash on me on ANY platform (I use it on Windows 2k at work and used to use it on Linux at home).


What version are of Safari are you running. I'm running 2.0 on Tiger and it is as fast or faster than Firefox which I had used for months before the upgrade for the same reason as you give.
Also, Safari's adblock is called Pithhelmet (ShareWare)and IMHO it is far superior to Adblock. It can be found 
here. It also works on Shiira and Omniweb.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

I am sticking it out with Safari on OS 10.3.9

But I am P$%# Off because the world belongs to Explorer, and some sites, will not allow to be viewed by any other than Explorer
Talk about control.

Denis


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

Safari - & I RARELY run into sites that won't render in it. Works well, doesn't take up extra space … the path of least resistance, & once again it works well.


----------



## pismo923 (Dec 21, 2002)

i have been using the Camino nightly builds as my default. Simple, very fast, and stable for me. I downloaded the iCab public beta the other day and what a difference from the older 2.9.8 release. Renders much better, reasonably fast, and some great features. I think the developer deserves credit for still supporting legacy macs and earlier OS's. I think that when v3.0 is finally released it will be "dock worthy".


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Dropped Safari totally..using Firefox primarily with Netscape Communicator and IE as backups. I run all three at the same time usually.


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

I use Safari 99% of the time and FireFox when I get a site that safari doesn't like (and firefox on any windows machine).


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## GWR (Jan 2, 2003)

Firefox! The best and fastest (at least on OS X 10.2.8) browser out there. I don't have safari 2, but from what I've heard it's pretty fast too. I donnot touch IE from the evil empire! Haven't run into any sites that Firefox cannot render. Just an all around great web browser.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

dmpP said:


> I do web dev....... I have safari, ie, firefox, nn6, nn7..... personally... I prefer firefox (love the stumble extension) runner up is safari....


David thanks for mentioning about that 'StumbleUpon' extension, I've been having a blast using it. After I read your post I went & installed it in FireFox. I can't believe how much it enhances web surfing.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

hehe... no prob! It's a great extension... You can even submit sites that you like if they havn't been submitted.


----------



## markceltic (Jun 4, 2005)

Safari just because I can't be bothered to get a nightly build of a browser, cheese whiz guys!


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

iPetie said:


> What version are of Safari are you running. I'm running 2.0 on Tiger and it is as fast or faster than Firefox which I had used for months before the upgrade for the same reason as you give.
> Also, Safari's adblock is called Pithhelmet (ShareWare)and IMHO it is far superior to Adblock. It can be found
> here. It also works on Shiira and Omniweb.


I'm running Safari 2.0 (412) that came with Tiger. I find it way slower than FireFox. It's like it has to load most of the page before anything is displayed.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Shiira is fast and the ad blocking perfect.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

If you're having trouble with Safari rendering pages.. enable the debug menu.

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20030110063041629

You can now change the User Agent to be compliant. It works perfectly for me. For example, www.learn.cibc.com won't load under safari. If I change the debug menu's User Agent to "Windows MSIE 6.0" it works flawlessly.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Safari 90 per cent of the time Firefox the other 10 per cent (mostly for accessing a poorly developed web archive that isn't very standard friendly).


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

Vexel said:


> If you're having trouble with Safari rendering pages.. enable the debug menu.
> 
> http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20030110063041629
> 
> You can now change the User Agent to be compliant. It works perfectly for me. For example, www.learn.cibc.com won't load under safari. If I change the debug menu's User Agent to "Windows MSIE 6.0" it works flawlessly.


Actually, I installed PithHelmet and things seem to be going much faster now that Safari doesn't have to load a bunch of flash ads... Maybe that was only it... I'm giving Safari a second chance.


----------



## ThirtyOne (Jan 18, 2003)

Safari most of the time, Firefox as my secondary. However, I'm starting to use Firefox more and more instead of Safari because once you start adding on and using some of the cool extensions its hard to go back to plane-jane browsing. Safari is great if you need to quickly look at a site or two, and you need something that loads quickly. But with some useful extensions, Firefox is great for when you need to do some heavy-duty browsing. I also marginally prefer the way Firefox handles tabs.


----------

